
Feds Eye the 'Internet of Things' as Next Frontier in Spying - augb
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2499109,00.asp
======
bobby_9x
The 'internet of things' just leaves people that aren't tech savvy vulnerable.

Many are basically just servers plugged directly into the Internet with no
security updates.

~~~
augb
Agreed. It does seem to be incumbent on IoT makers/service providers/etc. to
make security a core part of their product, though.

